# A safe way to remove overspray from plastics



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello 
Just wanted to share a trick I discovered (maybe it's a known technique, that I just ignored  ) to remove the overspray from plastic and fragile surface (glasses' lenses for example):
*Alcohol hand sanitizer*  
It is dirt cheap, available even in the grocery stores and it leaves the surface squeaky clean.
I hope it helps someone!


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

oops paint remover i get it at autozone can last long time. also i recomend that you do a test run paint some plastic let it dry and apply. that way you can know that it won't melt your specific plastic. i use it on tail lights


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

Can I use either of those on the body? I got brownish paint with black over spray


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

not on your paint job this eats paint, ask a detail shop they got tricks just roll on into any detail shop


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

A little laquer thinner does the job


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Arhythmic said:


> Hello
> Just wanted to share a trick I discovered (maybe it's a known technique, that I just ignored  ) to remove the overspray from plastic and fragile surface (glasses' lenses for example):
> *Alcohol hand sanitizer*
> It is dirt cheap, available even in the grocery stores and it leaves the surface squeaky clean.
> I hope it helps someone!


Thanks for that info!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What if the over spray been sitting for awhile


----------



## luxurysportlowlow (Feb 24, 2012)

Peeps tell me that clay bar............ will do the job taking over spray off a paint job +......nevered tried it


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Clay works good on paint I use it a lot use it with spray wax to lubricate it no ****. The only thing is when it's removing over spray and paint contaminants they start collecting in the clay which turns it into a fine grit piece of sand paper so be prepared to do some buffing afterwards


----------



## Gasoline Aly (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi Arhythmic
I just happened to be looking for ways to remove paint overspray & came across your post from 2012. My how times have changed! Your 2012 self never knew just how insane (not to mention costly!) this suggestion would sound just 8 years later in 2020! Stay safe everyone & guard that hand sanitizer with your lives! #CoronavirusSucks


----------

